# Adult Acne



## ShawnL (May 9, 2012)

I'm new here but I'm going to jump in with both feet right away. My biggest problem thus far (I'm 40 years old) has got to be acne. I actually have more acne now than I did as a teenager! I don't feel like my skin is oily; it's actually rather dry in spots, I'm starting to see the slightest signs of wrinkles, mostly around the eyes, so I've got a lot going on. 

I've tried a number of products to get rid of the acne, but what usually ends up happening is they dry my skin out badly. I'm guessing the acne is due to hormonal changes within my body. I can't be the only one that suffers from adult acne. Can anyone give me any advice as to how to control it?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

Have you tried dermalogica? A good friend of mine has TERRIBLE acne, primarily on her cheeks and jaw line, so I convinced her to try this set and her skin looks so much better now. She also started exfoliating more often and things cleared up. I would definitely try to find the right adult acne set for you, but imo, the dermalogica one is a good place to start.


----------



## ladygrey (May 9, 2012)

OMG, Dermalogica is amazing. For several months now, I've had acne all along my jawline and all over my cheeks. Big, nasty painful ones that just would not go away, no matter what I used. I bought the Medibac adult acne kit, and wow. I've been using it for about a week and a half now, and it's amazing. While my acne isn't completely gone, it's cleared up so much and I see clearer and clearer skin everyday. 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried dermalogica? A good friend of mine has TERRIBLE acne, primarily on her cheeks and jaw line, so I convinced her to try this set and her skin looks so much better now. She also started exfoliating more often and things cleared up. I would definitely try to find the right adult acne set for you, but imo, the dermalogica one is a good place to start.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, Dermalogica is amazing. For several months now, I've had acne all along my jawline and all over my cheeks. Big, nasty painful ones that just would not go away, no matter what I used. I bought the Medibac adult acne kit, and wow. I've been using it for about a week and a half now, and it's amazing. While my acne isn't completely gone, it's cleared up so much and I see clearer and clearer skin everyday.


 Yes! The same thing happened to her. She used to use differin, but doesn't have insurance right now so was looking for a cheaper alternative that didn't require a doctor's appt. I'm glad it works for you too, must be a good product! 

I've been blessed with good skin acne wise so I cannot commiserate, but I can say I love dermalogica's other products.


----------



## ladygrey (May 9, 2012)

I used to use Clearasil, but I guess now I can't really use the same things that worked for me when I was 16 years old. It's expensive, but I love it! 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! The same thing happened to her. She used to use differin, but doesn't have insurance right now so was looking for a cheaper alternative that didn't require a doctor's appt. I'm glad it works for you too, must be a good product!
> 
> I've been blessed with good skin acne wise so I cannot commiserate, but I can say I love dermalogica's other products.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 9, 2012)

If you've had it for so long, the best advice I can give you is to go see a derm. No topical will cure your acne, it's only a short relief. I was obsessed with curing my acne (had it for about 12 years) and tried every single topical under the face of the sun (well, not quite, but close) and finally gave in after having health insurance again. 

I'm on Spironolactone now  - my acne is hormonal also, and I get it around my jaw and cheeks the worst (when I was a teen it was spread everywhere) - gross, painful cysts that take days to go away. I've been on Spironolactone for 14 days tomorrow and I only got about 4 cysts in this time span, and a few small pimples, as opposed to 1-2 new cysts and 3-4 new pimples every single day.


----------



## ShawnL (May 10, 2012)

Wow! And I thought I was alone in this misery. LOL Thanks so much for replying to my post. I'm going to look into the Dermalogica, and also consider going to a dermatologist. I've thought about going for years, but just never have. Thanks so much for all your suggestions!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ShawnL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! And I thought I was alone in this misery. LOL Thanks so much for replying to my post. I'm going to look into the Dermalogica, and also consider going to a dermatologist. I've thought about going for years, but just never have. Thanks so much for all your suggestions!


 Honestly, I'd go to the derm first! Dermalogica is expensive, if you have insurance your co-pay and medication likely  won't be as much as one Dermalogica exfoliant. Either way, good luck to you!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

Well, the dermalogica adult acne kit is only $36. I have really good insurance, and that would be comparable to my $25 copay to see a specialist and $10 copay on a script.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 10, 2012)

I'm 24 and have struggled with cystic acne and whiteheads since I was 12. I was on prescription pills and topical creams for a number of years with absolutely no results. Most products kind of irritated my sensitive skin or made me have dry patches that would peel.

About 3 months ago I started eating less processed foods, eliminated caffeine and trans fats, started drinking more water and pure coconut water after I read about it helping to clear up skin issues. I'd say about 80% of my acne is now gone and I get very few new outbreaks. I also lost 9 lbs and my hyper pigmentation from a hormonal imbalance has 100% disappeared so that's been nice too. I saw a big change by paying attention to what I was putting into my body instead of just trying to throw stuff onto my acne hoping it would go away. Just a thought if you end up like me and nothing meant to clear up acne helps


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

Spironolactone helps my acne too! I use it, plus adapalene, tretinoin (also helps with wrinkles), and clindamycin topical gels and I don't really break out anymore. A good example of that: I've been PMSing and stressing over my biology class, and I only had one whole pimple.. Usually my face is covered in acne during my monthly visitor, and doubly so if I'm super stressed.

I add other topicals recommended by my derm for my hyperpigmentation, and top off with moisturizer (a weightless one during the day and a cream at night)

Go see a dermatologist! It's the best thing I've ever done for my skin.


----------



## amandanzoe (May 10, 2012)

I too suffered from adult acne until my medspa turned me onto retin a!!! Oh my its been a life saver no more breakouts, and as a by product its only thing proven to be effective againt wrinkles!! It is a hard product to tough out but results are well worth it! Best of both worlds. Just recently decided to give Obagi Nu-derm a shot as well!! HTH


----------



## ShawnL (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm 24 and have struggled with cystic acne and whiteheads since I was 12. I was on prescription pills and topical creams for a number of years with absolutely no results. Most products kind of irritated my sensitive skin or made me have dry patches that would peel.
> 
> About 3 months ago I started eating less processed foods, eliminated caffeine and trans fats, started drinking more water and pure coconut water after I read about it helping to clear up skin issues. I'd say about 80% of my acne is now gone and I get very few new outbreaks. I also lost 9 lbs and my hyper pigmentation from a hormonal imbalance has 100% disappeared so that's been nice too. I saw a big change by paying attention to what I was putting into my body instead of just trying to throw stuff onto my acne hoping it would go away. Just a thought if you end up like me and nothing meant to clear up acne helps


 I have heard/read that what we put into our bodies has a big impact on how we look and feel. This makes a lot of sense to me. I don't drink a lot of soda or caffeine. I much prefer to drink water, so that's not the problem. I do not however, eat properly. It's a horrible habit of mine to eat whatever is easy, including fast food. It would probably help if I changed my eating habits. I know that. Thanks for all the great replies. I have a lot to think about!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tanderson (May 12, 2012)

Controlling the adult acne is a bit tricky. Try to use the gentle cleansers twice a day, use warm water just for 1-2 minutes.


----------



## ShawnL (May 14, 2012)

I really appreciate all the replies I've gotten here. To be honest, I'm a little overwhelmed by the number of products available for this problem. Not to mention, other skin conditions as well. For instance, is there an "all in one" product out there that will help with the acne, reduce lines and wrinkles, and not dry the skin out? Individually, these products sound great, but what about treating a number of problems at once? Do you have to put layers of creams on for each one? To me, that would seem counter-productive. Or, do these products work together to make your skin look and feel healthier? I'm sorry to be asking such silly questions, but there are so many products out there, I'm a little overwhelmed and not quite sure how I should proceed. I just know I need to take better care of my skin. Thanks so much for all of your replies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SecretStopsAcne (May 16, 2012)

Treating adult acne is tricky. Effective treatment often requires a trial-and-error approach that takes time. Thanks.


----------



## mistygreen (May 16, 2012)

Tea tree oil and clove oil is the best way to cure acne,I had excellent experience of tea tree oil.I apply tea tree oil regularly before sleeping,I did this method almost 10-15 days.This is very helpful to reduced and prevent acne and scars.


----------



## ShawnL (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mistygreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tea tree oil and clove oil is the best way to cure acne,I had excellent experience of tea tree oil.I apply tea tree oil regularly before sleeping,I did this method almost 10-15 days.This is very helpful to reduced and prevent acne and scars.


 Oh, I haven't thought about Tea Tree oil in ages! I used to use it to make homemade baby wipes for my children when they were in diapers. It really worked well for preventing and treating diaper rash. I just bet it works great for acne, too! Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (May 21, 2012)

Tea tree oil is great, but be careful with it, one drop per pimple, no more. I prefer a more gentle essential oil, lavender. I've also had success with lemon and grapefruit essential oils against infected pimples (the ones you touch even though you know you shouldn't), but these are very strong and should preferably be applied at night (they're phototoxic).

Also, something that helps your skin look better overall is a detox, at least in spring and autumn if not at the beginning of all seasons. Your skin is a mirror image of your health being an external organ. With each season we accumulate toxins in the body, and your liver may have trouble dealing with all of it, so taking plants that help detoxifying your liver will help your overall skin state (things like artichoke, dandelion roots, black raddish). I am still dealing with a hormonal issue that gave regular acne, not difficult to deal with except that it kept coming back, and doing this has definitely helped improve my skin state.


----------



## princess2010 (May 22, 2012)

I had great skin as a teenager then after I had my last son 4 years ago my face went crazy! Bad cystic acne mainly and some pimples. It was awful! My skin broke out worse with salcylic acid, benzoyl peroxide just dried me out. I was on antibotics for a while then developed an allergy to them, Differen didn't work for me.

One day I made an awesome discovery. I was in Big Lots and happen to run upon Grisi Sulfur Soap. It was on clearance for .88 bar. I bought one because I've tried everything else so I should try this. I used the soap two times and ran back to the store and bought 8 more bars, all they had left. It's been my saving grace. I guess sulfur is what my skin reacts to best. You lather it on and leave it 10 minutes then wash it off. I do that morning and night followed by moisturizer and my skin is back to normal with occasional hormonal breakouts. It's so much better I can not even tell you!


----------



## Ziesha001 (May 24, 2012)

It can be cured with Retin A


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2012)

Has anyone been checking out the acne.org site? (Don't wanna get in trouble for posting links and all) I was just looking at it the other day and was surprised about some of the things they mentioned. I'm only in my late twenties, but my skin has changed already and when I do get flare ups, they're much worse than when I was a teen(really clear skin). I'm concerned because while I break out and it can be really painful, I still have some crazy dry patches on my face, as well..


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone been checking out the acne.org site? (Don't wanna get in trouble for posting links and all) I was just looking at it the other day and was surprised about some of the things they mentioned. I'm only in my late twenties, but my skin has changed already and when I do get flare ups, they're much worse than when I was a teen(really clear skin). I'm concerned because while I break out and it can be really painful, I still have some crazy dry patches on my face, as well..


 It's crazy how much your skin can change from when you were a teenager to your twenties. I thought that I just hadn't found the right stuff to use to take care of breakouts over recent months, but nope! Turns out it's hormonal. Hormones all out of whack, and I'm only 23 lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 4, 2012)

I know! I'm 26 now and my skin is just driving me nuttos, especially right before/after my period..that leaves a 2-3 week time frame for relatively clear skin, with the occasional pimple. But during that bad time, my acne will be cystic, deep and angry red..o and painful! Wish it would clear up completely!

Quote: Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's crazy how much your skin can change from when you were a teenager to your twenties. I thought that I just hadn't found the right stuff to use to take care of breakouts over recent months, but nope! Turns out it's hormonal. Hormones all out of whack, and I'm only 23 lol.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! I'm 27 now and my skin is just driving me nuttos, especially right before/after my period..that leaves a 2-3 week time frame for relatively clear skin, with the occasional pimple. But during that bad time, my acne will be cystic, deep and angry red..o and painful! Wish it would clear up completely!


 Oh my gosh...periods. We're not even gonna go there. let's just say I look like the before in a Proactiv commercial.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol.. too funny! Speaking of ProActiv, I've gotten such mixed reviews. Many seem to say that breakouts get worse when they switch back to normal cleansers, so I've never tried that brand.


----------



## ladybritt (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried dermalogica? A good friend of mine has TERRIBLE acne, primarily on her cheeks and jaw line, so I convinced her to try this set and her skin looks so much better now. She also started exfoliating more often and things cleared up. I would definitely try to find the right adult acne set for you, but imo, the dermalogica one is a good place to start.


Dermalogica is wonderful! I am not big on dermatologists at all, I went to school for esthetics and while I now work in healthcare, I still go see one of my classmates regularly for facials and she used to work in a derm's office. I am not making a sweeping statement, just what she experienced and my own experience with derms...they seem to prescribe things you may not need and/or that will fix one condition but start another. I always think eating well like Fairest of all said, and using quality products on my face is the best way to go. I'm sure there are great derms out there who work with their patients on that level as well (if you know one please send me there....lol). I am currently trying Juice Beauty's organics to clear skin kit (It was around $39 I think?) and I love it! I had used Dermalogica's kit for acneic/oily skin in the past, but for some stupid reason I saw some bioelements cleanser on sale and HAD to buy it because it was "such a good deal" and it ended up messing with my skin that I had worked so hard to get cleared up. So I decided to try something new since juice beauty uses organic ingredients and I try to eat more healthy, natural and organic, I figured putting the same things on my skin would help. I am still purging a little bit from using a new system, but besides the few small blemishes the rest of face is clear and glowy. I do still love Dermalogica's powder exfoliant and matte clearing gel, so I am mixing a bit with no bad results. Wow! Sorry this is so long, I just feel your pain (although I'm in my mid 20s) and wanted to give my experience  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Another great thing about Dermalogica and Juice Beauty is that even though they are expensive, they are very potent and a little product goes a long way


----------

